# 20% OFF Until 10pm tonight on our ebay Store!



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

eBay are having a 20% flash sale now until 10PM tonight. Grab yourself a bargain on our eBay store right now! Simply use the code CUKFLASH on the cart to get 20% off. That means you could pick up a Flex PE8 at a Bargain Price!!

Minimum spend for the voucher to work is £20.00 for the discount to work up to a maximum discount of £50.00 which means you could spend up to £250 with 20% off!!

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Clean-and-Shiny-Car-Care-Store?_rdc=1


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Just bought a decat and large bore down pipe. Stage 2 here I come 

Wait. I could have got a cheap flex

Ffs


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up, I have just bought 2 Auto Finesse Aqua Deluxe drying towels from you guys, really looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks Andy!


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi, just ordered a Gteq wash mit and 30ml supernatural hybrid sample, used the code which deducted the 20%, payed by PayPal which took payment for each item at full price!??


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Glen B said:


> Hi, just ordered a Gteq wash mit and 30ml supernatural hybrid sample, used the code which deducted the 20%, payed by PayPal which took payment for each item at full price!??


It's misleading but when you go through the PayPal transaction it is split between credit card/voucher. It shows the transaction as the full amount until you look further.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Glen B said:


> Hi, just ordered a Gteq wash mit and 30ml supernatural hybrid sample, used the code which deducted the 20%, payed by PayPal which took payment for each item at full price!??


Hi Glen,

The discount was not a discount provided by the retailer ie Clean and Shiny but its a discount provided by eBay. The retailer will receive the full amount from paypal as eBay/Paypal is giving the retailer the 20%

If you go into your paypal account and look at the transaction you will see that it will show the payment you made AND the amount that paypal has contributed. You have to actually click into the payment.

We did a transaction ourselves last night, I have shown below what I mean.










Hope that explains it ok now :thumb:

I have sent you a message on Paypal too.

Cheers,

John


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for clearing that up! Was confused and ready for bed lol.

Also thanks for the call today John to explain, was appreciated, great service :thumb:


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Glen, 

Its a pleasure and I agree I can see how it was confusing, it was for us when we purchased a couple of items in the sale. It didnt help that you cant also drill down into the transaction when your on a mobile device. 

Thanks for the kind words on the service.:thumb:


----------

